# american music



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Anybody know where u can buy american CD? Toby Keith angry american etc?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That's gonna be tough here to find but there are some Philippine citizens that like country but it's the older stuff like Kenny Rodgers. 

Found a patriotic video the music starts about half way through the video, remake of "Black Betty".


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Thats cool, cant wait to see what they do with the J model 130, look up "Harvest Hawk" on you tube to see the new 130 the Marines have missiles on...from what Ive been told, they are working on a gun for that one also...
The only way Ive found CW music here is to download it....I like that and stuff like AC/DC..have to download and burn a cd is the only way Ive found to get it


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Music*



colemanlee said:


> Thats cool, cant wait to see what they do with the J model 130, look up "Harvest Hawk" on you tube to see the new 130 the Marines have missiles on...from what Ive been told, they are working on a gun for that one also...
> The only way Ive found CW music here is to download it....I like that and stuff like AC/DC..have to download and burn a cd is the only way Ive found to get it


I just stick my music on those thumb drives and play them off my stereo or DVD player (Nova brand bought here) both have an input for the thumb drive sticks or I'll connect my IPod, used to burn discs but aggh what a pain and they don't last long or get damaged easily.

I checked out the Harvest Hawk...nice it has Hell Fire missiles.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I download all my music from YouTube now. There are addons for most major borwsers (I use Firefox) to download the mp3. Ever notice how many "videos" are simply an album cover and the song playing?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I download all my music from YouTube now. There are addons for most major borwsers (I use Firefox) to download the mp3. Ever notice how many "videos" are simply an album cover and the song playing?


I listen to many of the songs before downloading because some are real low quality other are very high sure makes a difference.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

If one has the internet connection one can use I Heart Radio to stream music. How I listen to my home rock and talk radio stations in the PI.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*utube*



unggoy said:


> I do that too. One push of the button. Films too. YT puts out massive bandwidth. So the video downloads quick!


how do you download from utube? never seen anywhere to do it?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> how do you download from utube? never seen anywhere to do it?


Several software programs can do this, the one I use is called "aTube Catcher"


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Depends on what browser you use. I use Firefox - tons of addons!

You can do a search for mp3 downloaders or youtube downloaders. I know Firefox has some, I am pretty sure most other leading browsers do to.

Here is the one I have been using https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-hq-mp3-downloader/?src=search


----------

